

Online Outliners - The Best of What's out There - zsection
http://www.proproductivity.com/2008/online-outliners/

======
bootload
outliners, rss and no mention of Dave Winer

\- <http://www.outliners.com/>

\- <http://davewiner.userland.com/outlinersProgramming>

\- <http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail260.html>

~~~
zsection
His isn't an online outliner though is it?

~~~
bootload
_"... His isn't an online outliner though is it? ..."_

No.

    
    
      My main app only runs on Windows 
      and Mac. Can't do it with Linux. 
      Shame, I know. [1]
    

there was a comment on why Winer recently purchased a Eee100 with MS Windows
and the answer was because his tools are Win/Mac. The point I was making is
Outliners have a long history, Winer was there early. The specification is
more important than the tool ~ <http://docs.opml.org/>

[1] <http://friendfeed.com/e/fff3a72d-e91d-eae5-5a82-d5a8fc0c8996>

